# exercise and diabetes



## bev (Aug 1, 2010)

http://www.diatribe.us/issues/24/thinking-like-a-pancreas.php

This is a good article about sports and diabetes (posted on the childrens list) and also has an insulin chart to help you work out levels to prevent hypo whilst exercising etc.Bev


----------



## Copepod (Aug 1, 2010)

A lot of people in "MAD - Mountains for Active Diabetics" use "Think Like A Pancreas" by Gary Scheiner as their "bible". Good to have highlights in a web article - thanks Bev for publishing it. Might move post to Exercise section later, when it's been seen in General for a while.


----------



## Barb (Aug 1, 2010)

very interesting feature.



bev said:


> http://www.diatribe.us/issues/24/thinking-like-a-pancreas.php
> 
> This is a good article about sports and diabetes (posted on the childrens list) and also has an insulin chart to help you work out levels to prevent hypo whilst exercising etc.Bev


----------



## Copepod (Aug 1, 2010)

Copepod said:


> A lot of people in "MAD - Mountains for Active Diabetics" use "Think Like A Pancreas" by Gary Scheiner as their "bible". Good to have highlights in a web article - thanks Bev for publishing it. Might move post to Exercise section later, when it's been seen in General for a while.



I didn't move this thread!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 1, 2010)

Copepod said:


> A lot of people in "MAD - Mountains for Active Diabetics" use "Think Like A Pancreas" by Gary Scheiner as their "bible". Good to have highlights in a web article - thanks Bev for publishing it. Might move post to Exercise section later, when it's been seen in General for a while.



Oops! I should read the whole post before moving!  

I have read Think like a pancreas, although I wasn't too taken by it (see my review at http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=624 ). I also read Diabetic Athlete's Handbook by Sheri Colberg - it was the first diabetes book I bought after diagnosis as I was keen to learn what I needed to do to get back into my running. Both are American, which is a bit of a pain as units are different (mg/dl instead of mmol/l). Of the two, I preferred the Diabetic Athlete book.


----------



## angelinadiaz (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey thank you for sharing this link.nice article.


----------

